# cassette question



## ergoman (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

I have a '98 Litespeed Tuscany with all Dura-Ace 8-speed components. The right shifter is totally worn out but I was able to find an unused (!) replacement right STI shifter and rear derailler through a Craig's List ad. Clearly the cassette is very worn and probably the 53-39 Dura-Ace crank as well. I think I need to replace the cassette with a new 8-speed. I now have 12-28, I'd like an 11- 28. I am hoping I can just replace the cassete, keep the crank, replace the chain, shifter, and RD. Does this make sense? What cassete would work? Seems like the 8-speed available are for Mt Bikes and I am afraid spacing may be different. And where would I get a cassette?

I love my LS and can't wait to get it back in operation!

Any help would be most appreciated. I am in the SF Bay area.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ergoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a '98 Litespeed Tuscany with all Dura-Ace 8-speed components. The right shifter is totally worn out but I was able to find an unused (!) replacement right STI shifter and rear derailler through a Craig's List ad. Clearly the cassette is very worn and probably the 53-39 Dura-Ace crank as well. I think I need to replace the cassette with a new 8-speed. I now have 12-28, I'd like an 11- 28. I am hoping I can just replace the cassete, keep the crank, replace the chain, shifter, and RD. Does this make sense? What cassete would work? Seems like the 8-speed available are for Mt Bikes and I am afraid spacing may be different. And where would I get a cassette?
> 
> ...


If you haven't already bought it, make the switch to 9-speed. A new 8-speed DA right side shifter has to cost way more than a new 9-speed set. To make the change you would need the shifters, chain and cassette.

For your questions:

MTB cassettes are the same spacing, but generally have a larger big cog; like a 12-32.

There are still quite a few 8-speed cassettes on eBay or lower quality ones are available at places like Nashbar.

You said that you think the rings are worn out but want to keep the crankset???

TF


----------



## dwightskin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Find a LBS with some knowledge*

You've got an 8 speed dura ace shifter and rear derailleur setup which is pretty much incompatible with everything else. So don't mix and match the shifter to rear derailleur. Buying a new cassette would work. 

Check here to see what you've got

www.sheldonbrown.com/dura-ace.html 

On cassette size, you are limited to the maximum gear by the rear derailluer. I don't think Dura Ace would handle above a 27 tooth gear.


----------



## ergoman (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks to both TurboTurtle and dwightskin for your responses.

My solution was to put a "wanted" ad for an 8-speed Dura Ace right shifter in the San Francisco Bay Area Craig's list. A bike mechanic from Humboldt county in N. California responded and had a brand new (unused) shifter. When I got the part from him, he examined the bike and recommended changing both chain rings, the cassette, and chain along with the shifter. The bike had an old Shimano 12-28 cassette on it and he said an 11-28 would work fine. I replaced the 53 and 39 Dura Ace chain rings and put on a Shimano 11-28 cassette with new chain. When closely inspecting the chain rings to be sure of part numbers, I found one was cracked, which probably explained an occasional knocking sound I heard on some climbs. I went to my local bike store (Palo Alto Bicycle) and they had all the parts and did all the upgrading plus a new cable to the rear derailler. My Litespeed works great and is faster. The replacement shifter is absolutely brand new. I am now a real believer in Craig's List. I thought that ad was a long shot but it really worked. Total cost of everything was around $350, which is sure better than replacing the whole group. I could have saved some money by on-line ordering and getting help from co-workers, but I do believe in supporting local bike shops.


----------

